# WeaKnees offer to recycle old TiVo boxes



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I got an advert from WeaKnees that had information about their buyback program for old TiVo boxes that have lifetime service. That piqued my interest, since I have several Series2 boxes lying around, but I am worrying about inadvertently giving up a box that qualifies me for a future multi-user discount (such as a discount on lifetime). It is not entirely clear for me which of my "lifetime" boxes are qualifying me for future multi-user discounts, and which are not since they themselves were bought at a discount.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

People in the past have had luck calling in and asking what box qualifies them for MSD.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

CharlesH said:


> I got an advert from WeaKnees that had information about their buyback program for old TiVo boxes that have lifetime service. That piqued my interest, since I have several Series2 boxes lying around, but I am worrying about inadvertently giving up a box that qualifies me for a future multi-user discount (such as a discount on lifetime). It is not entirely clear for me which of my "lifetime" boxes are qualifying me for future multi-user discounts, and which are not since they themselves were bought at a discount.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on this?


How much are they buying them back for?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

magnus said:


> How much are they buying them back for?


Up to $100, depending on model.

So far I'm able to resist the offer.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I can not find anything on the weaknees site (or anywhere else) that talks about weaknees buying Tivos. The only thing I could find is this.

http://www.weaknees.com/recycle-tivo.php?gclid=CPjP55zcoLQCFYpFMgod0CQARw

The above is apparently an offer to take your Tivo for free.

I'll give them a call tomorrow to see what they are offering.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I can not find anything on the weaknees site (or anywhere else) that talks about weaknees buying Tivos. The only thing I could find is this.
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/recycle-tivo.php?gclid=CPjP55zcoLQCFYpFMgod0CQARw
> 
> ...


From the just sent today last minute gift ideas email from weaknees



> And tell your friends with an old TiVo
> 
> Have an old TiVo with lifetime TiVo service that you're no longer using? We'll pay up to $100 for it, depending on the model number and we'll provide a label to ship it here. TiVo Buyback Program. Forward this link!


This is that link:

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-repurchase-program.php?code=295975

Notice they said they'll provide a label to ship it to them, but didn't say anything about actually paying for the shipping?


----------



## Eccles (Dec 27, 2001)

Tempting. I only keep my old S2 around because it's the qualifying box for my MSD, though since I put lifetime on every box, it only saves me money once every three to four years when I upgrade. Perhaps I should cash in on it now before its power supply craps out again, and suck up the extra cost next time I upgrade. Presumably, if I were to buy a new unit in a few years time, that would become my new qualifying device?

Maybe I should wait until the Mini comes out first, in case MSD gives a price break on it. I guess I should also check what sort of prices working Lifetime S2's are feching on the open market these days...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

unitron said:


> Notice they said they'll provide a label to ship it to them, but didn't say anything about actually paying for the shipping?


odd that they make it impossible to find on their website. 
Anyway, Thanks,
I requested a quote on the value of a lifetime TiVo. 
It sounds like they pay for shipping to recycle non lifetimed TiVos, so I imagine they pay for lifetimed TiVo shipping too.

Their prices for Tivos are very high. Much higher than the going price on eBay. Not that I care, I am interested in selling, not buying.
TiVo Brand DVR - Series2 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription (Single Tuner)
Fully refurbished TiVo DVR, with prepaid lifetime subscription.
40 Hours of recording capacity at Basic Quality. Includes cables and remote.
Maybe be a TCD140, TCD240, or TCD540 Series2 model, depending on availability.
$299.99

TiVo Brand DVR - Series2 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription (Dual Tuner)
Fully refurbished TiVo DVR, with prepaid lifetime subscription.
80 Hours of recording capacity at Basic Quality. Includes cables and remote.
TCD649 model.
$349.99

Pioneer Brand TiVo DVR and DVD Burner - Series2 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription
Fully refurbished TiVo DVR, with prepaid full lifetime subscription.
80 Hours of recording capacity at Basic Quality. Includes cables and remote.
$399.99

Sony Brand TiVo DVR SVR-3000 - Series2 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription
Fully refurbished TiVo DVR, with prepaid full lifetime subscription.
80 Hours of recording capacity at Basic Quality. Includes cables and remote.
$299.99


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> Thanks,
> I requested a quote on the value of a lifetime TiVo.
> It sounds like they pay for shipping to recycle non lifetimed TiVos, so I imagine they pay for lifetimed TiVo shipping too.
> 
> Their prices for Tivos are very high. Much higher than the going price on eBay. Not that I care, I am interested in selling, not buying.


I'm sure their asking prices are much higher than their bidding prices.

In other words, they're looking to buy low and sell high.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I offered the a Model: TCD24008A with lifetime. Oddly they didn't have a place on the form for me to inform them of how big of hard drive it had. They emailed me back....

"weaKnees pays $35 for your TiVo model and we will email a pre-paid 
shipping label to cover the cost of shipping the unit to us.

If you are interested, please reply back with your PayPal email address.

Once we receive your approval, we will email the shipping label to this 
email address. Once we receive your TiVo, we will inspect it and then 
issue credit to your PayPal account."

On their website they are selling the same Tivo for $299.99
"TiVo Brand DVR - Series2 TiVo with Lifetime Subscription (Single Tuner)
Fully refurbished TiVo DVR, with prepaid lifetime subscription.
40 Hours of recording capacity at Basic Quality. Includes cables and remote.
Maybe be a TCD140, TCD240, or TCD540 Series2 model, depending on availability.
$299.99"
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-lifetime-service.php


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Last time I looked on ebay, several months ago, lifetime S2's were going for about $50, so $35 is in the ballpark. I'm sure the "up to $100" is only for an S3 or HD. And you can do much better than that on ebay.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

WO312 said:


> Last time I looked on ebay, several months ago, lifetime S2's were going for about $50, so $35 is in the ballpark. I'm sure the "up to $100" is only for an S3 or HD. And you can do much better than that on ebay.


The prices on ebay are all over the place. A broken TiVo with lifetime went for $10 in October, but many similar working Series 2 TiVos with 'buy it now' have gone for over $100. None have gone for the $299 price that Weaknees is offering at. Not that I am criticizing them. I wonder it they are really selling any at that price. I would love to get that amount for the ones I have for sale.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I also offered a Model: DRT400 HUMAX DVD TIVO without lifetime, and they said they would not pay me for it, but would mail me a prepaid mailer if I wanted to recycle it. $149 is the price that they are selling that item for. 
I would have sold it to them for $35.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

unitron said:


> Notice they said they'll provide a label to ship it to them, but didn't say anything about actually paying for the shipping?


On the website, it states that they'll send a prepaid shipping label.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I offered the a Model: TCD24008A with lifetime. Oddly they didn't have a place on the form for me to inform them of how big of hard drive it had. They emailed me back....
> 
> "weaKnees pays $35 for your TiVo model and we will email a pre-paid
> shipping label to cover the cost of shipping the unit to us.
> ...


I would definitely pass on that. Just put it on a shelf.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like weeknees is trying to get tivos for parts for fixing older units. The difference in price from weaknees $299 compared to ebay's price is that the weaknees one will be checked out and anything wrong replaced and will come with some type of warrenty. ebay is usually as is and no returns. I sold an old S2 single tuner with lifetime on craigslist for $75 a yr ago.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm might have to email them since I have a couple of series 2, TiVo HDs and DirecTiVos around here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If anyone has a lifetime S2 DT they want to sell cheap PM me. My Mom and my Sister both have one which I pay for monthly. (bought them as gifts and never transferred service) I'd love to replace them with lifetime units so I could get rid of the $6.95/mo service fee.

Dan


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

You can probably sell them quick and cheap on this forum for a price better than the Weaknees price, or on eBay 'buy it now'. Course with eBay you have to bother with eBay and paypal costs. 

As far as 'no guaranty' on eBay, I have never had a problem returning a item that didn't work immediately on receipt. Course that is not a 90 day guarantee. It really doesn't matter if a eBayer puts 'no returns' for a item. EBay guarantee that if the item is listed as 'working' then you have a guarantee.

I think the main advantage of Weaknees is to have them recycle non lifetime for free as they provide shipping. Course you have to pack them up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I offered the a Model: TCD24008A with lifetime. Oddly they didn't have a place on the form for me to inform them of how big of hard drive it had. They emailed me back....
> 
> "weaKnees pays $35 for your TiVo model and we will email a pre-paid
> shipping label to cover the cost of shipping the unit to us.
> ...


40 hours, huh?

Where are they even finding brand new hard drives that small that they couldn't get something bigger for just about the same price?

And if they're only paying $35 for lifetime single tuner S2s, I'm guessing a lifetimed double tuner is probably only going to fetch $50 or so, which I'd be tempted to offer myself except that I'm getting the feeling that our local Time-Warner is getting ready to screw analog customers big time, so I'm looking at migrating to the various S3 models and putting our old outdoor antenna mast back up again after all these years.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

unitron said:


> 40 hours, huh?
> 
> Where are they even finding brand new hard drives that small that they couldn't get something bigger for just about the same price?


I can't imagine they are buying for the hard drive, as they don't give any money for any S2 that doesn't have lifetime no matter what size of hard drive. It is the 'lifetime' that they are paying for.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I can't imagine they are buying for the hard drive, as they don't give any money for any S2 that doesn't have lifetime no matter what size of hard drive. It is the 'lifetime' that they are paying for.


I feel pretty sure they're putting in new hard drives, which is why I'm wondering where they're getting new ones that small.

Unless they overstocked on them back when they were considered big and have had money tied up in them all this time.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

SNJpage1 said:


> ebay is usually as is and no returns.


I think you have 45 days from the payment date to return something on ebay, if it doesn't match the item description.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

This is obviously a service for those who just want to "get rid of" an old TiVo they have, and many have them sitting in closets and wives who want to know when hubby is getting rid of said TiVo to make room for more stuff or just a "you never use the thing and it's been there for years now. If no one can use it, just give it away."

Those folks don't want to bother with ebay or Craig's List or any of that and a lot of people DON'T want an old TiVo when HD is where its at today. So, Weaknees takes it off their hands for free and turns around and makes money because TiVo lovers do check their site from time to time and may buy one of those old units for some purpose. Considering some Series 2 TiVo's were selling for $25 at BlockBuster during their going out of business days, anything more than that for a purchase price seems a crime.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad Weaknees are taking them rather them going into the trash pile, although I am not willing to spend all the time packing them up for free. I will give them away on craigslist, here, or other venues that I don't have to pack them up.


----------

